# Logitech M510 & LR



## JohnPhotography (Oct 19, 2012)

has anyone used the m510 with LR?  i just bought it and i'm trying to maximize the use of this mouse with LR.

in particular, any way to use the wheel to move sliders?

thanks.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 19, 2012)

If you click on the 'pin' of a slider, the wheel should control the slider movement. However, it rather looks like you need to keep the mouse cursor pretty stable in it's position....if it drifts above or below the slider "line" you lose the wheel control....certainly does on my system anyway.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 19, 2012)

You shouldn't even need to click - just float over the slider and set the logitech wheel to send up/down arrow key strokes.


----------

